# Lesson Learned....stocking help



## sirmo (Sep 9, 2008)

Starting over with 55.

Lesson learned. Luckily I have a friend with a 125g that is in need of fish. I was mislead on how easy it is to pick some fish you like, and put them in a tank. I understand now, that my 55g is MUCH less forgiving then the friends 125.

Now Iâ€™ve read tons, and even read similar posts to this over and over. I see some many great suggestions, and I think itâ€™ll be beneficial to throw my request out there and get even more!

Hereâ€™s the info

Standard 55g â€" 4â€™ Tank Plenty of rocks and caves, plants coming soon, and adequate filtration. Tank has been running healthily for 9 months

Leaving soon isâ€¦
(3) Metriaclima lombardoi (never them again!)
(1) Melanochromis johannii (murdered the 4th kenyi before my very eyes)
(1) Metriaclima estherae (probably the nastiest in the tank)
(1) unidentified guy (real mean, looks like a male kenyi)
(1) Labidochromis caeruleus

Everything started out great, and went very downhill. I believe that not only was this a horrible selection for a 55â€¦but my male/female ratio is deadly.

Iâ€™m left with these couple Iâ€™d love to build around:

(1)	Nimbochromis venustus â€" 4â€


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

I hate to break it to you, but the _N. venustus_ will outgrow a 55 pretty quickly. They can easily reach 9 or 10 inches and require a fair bit of swimming space.

The Peacock and the _L. caeruleus_ are both fine for this tank.

Have a look at the COOKIE CUTTER for suggestions on combinations for a 55 gallon.


----------



## sirmo (Sep 9, 2008)

I read elswhere on this site that the venustus grows slowly, meaning I could enjoy him for a while longer before moving him out.

Lab is gone....down to the venusus and peacock. I looked at the cookie cutter and not seeing what I'm looking for, or what is available to me locally.

More suggestions???


----------



## sirmo (Sep 9, 2008)

went by the store...they only have a few:

Male Ahli (he was kinda big)

Aurtus

Acei

How about any of there to got with peacock and venustus?


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

The Auratus would likely be just as bad but most likely worse than your Lombardoi.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Acei can go in your tank. I have 3 in my 55g. but they aren't full grown yet. They get to be 6" and I'd really like to have a longer tank for them eventually, though they say a 55g. is ok.

Since you know you'll have to get rid of the venustus eventually (if you don't get a bigger tank) and want to keep the ob peacock, I'd make it a peacock tank and either keep checking your LFS or order online for some more nice peacocks. Make it an all male peacock tank or have a breeding group of some type but female peacocks aren't very pretty. It's your tank though. This is just my suggestion  .


----------



## sirmo (Sep 9, 2008)

Thats a great suggestion!

Thanks.....I'll look into the peacock realm more....as I love the one I have.


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

For a 55G tank, I like to stay with dwarf mbuna. Basically, any fish that stays under lets say 5 inches as an adult. Some would be the afra species (only one type they will crossbreed), polits, some tropheops species, ect. Try to keep groups if possible. One male to 3 or more females. I have also kept acei and yellow labs ina 55 G tank. They did fine as well. A group of peacocks would also work.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

A male group of the smaller peacocks, plus labs, p. acei and a few synodontis (I like multipunctatus) makes a nice tank. Some good peacocks, in addition to your OB:

Ngara flametail
Blue neon or sunshine/baenschi
Ruby/German red
sulfurhead/maylandi
red shoulder
albino something

In a small tank, I'd advise against the jacobfrieberghi peacocks. they have a rep for being more belligerent than the average peacock. I just sent my Eureka Red back to the LFS and my tank is much happier. (he's wasn't evil, just more chasing than I'd like.) That said, I have a yellow jake that is very beautiful and totally mellow. So there is variation in personality, but I'd recommend going with the ruby red and not the Eureka red for more peace and quiet.

Good luck!


----------

